

A tiny step in Android app development and business - revolz
http://appbrood.blogspot.com

======
JacobIrwin
Thanks for sharing your story.

As a side, my ex-roommate is an Objective-C hacker that funded his move to the
Valley from Pennsylvania (my guess is that he netted $10k+ on the app in about
2 months - based off his vague hints) from coding an app for iOS. The app can
most easily be described as a widget that is an add-on for the Safari (mobile)
browser that allows users to view+open recent downloads from a drop-down
embedded in the browser.

So while fun apps like LuckyStar may be a great place to start, utilities that
enhance the user's mobile experience may earn more traction/revenue/downloads.

Good luck on your next project!

~~~
revolz
Well said in the the keyword traction. That is actually the hardest part. But
once we master it, the path will become smoother. Thanks for your advice.

